# My New Orsa Pvd Diver!



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

It took Martin a few weeks to deliver the watch to me, probably because he's busy with the SeaAngler, but it was well worth the wait! Much too soon for a formal review, but, first impressions are that this is one nice little (not that little, really) watch.

I am impressed with the quality. PVD looks good, the NATO is thick enough and comfortable, dial is very businesslike, military and devoid of BS, lume is applied evenly and is crisp and legible, markings are sharp and crisp, and the unidirectional bezel ratchets positively, if not a bit loudly. The ETA 2824-2 actually lost one second during the first twenty-four hours, but I would expect it to eventually settle down to +4 - +7. This is a full-function (as I know them) 2824-2, with hacking second hand and quickset date. I have an Eagle Star (Candino) with a 2824-2 that does not hack.

Without question, Martin makes quality watches and provides excellent, courteous service. At less than $200, this watch is a great value. Unfortunately, my amateurish, one-handed attempt at a wrist shot does not do this excellent watch justice.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice one Bobby









Are you gonna go for the new Sea Angler too?


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

hakim said:


> Nice one Bobby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahem - surely not another orange dial for you Hakim?!?

I must say I like the look of the Angler though - but at that sort of money, I might be waiting for a JoT after-market one...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nick, I'm actually down to only one orange dialed watch.

I'm waiting for the next JoT "special" too. That Sinn 142 sure looks yummy


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

hakim said:


> Nice one Bobby....Are you gonna go for the new Sea Angler too?


Don't know yet. I already have three orange-dialed and one red-orange dialed divers.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the new Sea Angler but think that it may be a bit too big for me unfortunately.

Nice Orsa Bobby - my friend has a stainless steel version which I'm hoping to buy off him eventually. I thought it a nice watch - chunky stainless steel CWCish case, 200m water resistant, 2824-2 hacking movement.

In fact I hope he gets bored with it soon!!


----------



## Stokport (Nov 3, 2005)

Those ORSAs are truly good value. I'm curious on how strong the PVD is. I read a review on PRS PVD, which mentioned anoying scratches. Have you read any reviews on the PVD quality on the ORSA?

I hope it's going to serve you well.









Cheers

Henrik


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks!









I like to feel I am very careful with my watches, so I hope the PVD will remain intact. It does appear to be well applied.

As a quick update, thus far, accuracy is excellent. The 2824-2 is losing about one net second a day. It loses some during the day, but, face up for ten hours overnight, it gains some of it back. While I still prefer a gainer instead of a loser, I am delighted. This is well within COSC specs.


----------

